# Kann das ein Koiteich werden ???



## Crossbowman7711 (5. Juni 2009)

Hallo ,
ich habe vor geraumer Zeit angefangen meinen Teich umzubauen . Nun ist aber ein kompletter Neubau daraus geworden , denn vom alter Teich ist so gut wie nichts übrig geblieben.
Ich wollte eigentlich nur einen Bodenablauf kaufen , doch als ich die Koi in den Showbecken des Händlers sah  .... .
Das Ganze hat jetzt eine Grundflache von ca. 8 x 5 m wobei der eigentliche Teich ca. 5,5 x 4 x 1,4 m ist . Der restliche Teil soll abgetrent werden und als Bodenenfilter , Bachlauf dienen .


grüße 

Marius


----------



## Henkkaas (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann das ein Koiteich werden ???*



sieht schon gut aus. Freue mich auf weitere Fotos


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann das ein Koiteich werden ???*

Wow 

Tolle Form. Der Teich schreit ja nahezu nach Koibesatz


----------



## rainthanner (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann das ein Koiteich werden ???*

Hallo, 

und weil ich wieder der Spielverderber bin, würde ich zu steilen Wänden raten. Einfach steil abstechen. Wenigstens in dem Teil mit dem Bodenablauf. Folie faltenfrei einschweißen lassen. 

Grund u.a.: 
Eine stabilere Wassertemperatur. Weniger Angriffsfläche für Schmutz, Kot und somit weniger Nährstoffe und Fadenalgen. 

3 - 4 Reihen draufmauern schadet auch nicht, damit eine Tiefe von min. 1,80m erreicht wird. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Joachim (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann das ein Koiteich werden ???*

@Rainer
Draufmauern? Soweit ich sehen kann, ist da nicht das geringste Fundament drunter - wir haben ja schon nur 25-30cm "Fundamentchen" drunter und da gabs bekannter maßen Frostbrüche. Wenn da ne halbe Wand drauf steht ... 

@Marius
Was spricht gegen tiefer buddeln? Schaut ja recht trocken aus.


----------



## gemag (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann das ein Koiteich werden ???*

Ich würd auch noch etwas an der Tiefe machen (noch hast du die Gelegenheit) und auch zu steilen Wänden raten!Am besten so 1,8 bis 2m den gesamten "Kreis" denn Rest kannst du so lassen!Es wird nicht lang dauern und du wirst dich ärgern wenn du es nicht gemacht hast!Und auch die Koi werden es dir danken!


----------



## Jogibärle (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann das ein Koiteich werden ???*



rainthanner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> und weil ich wieder der Spielverderber bin, würde ich zu steilen Wänden raten. Einfach steil abstechen. Wenigstens in dem Teil mit dem Bodenablauf. Folie faltenfrei einschweißen lassen.
> 
> ...




Hallo,

genau wie es Rainer sagt würde ich es auch machen wenn ich dich wäre.
Wenn schon am buddeln bist (hat auch erst kürzlich einer gefragt hier drin) ,dann mach den Teich gleich tiefer 1,80-2m
Lieber ein bißchen mehr Zeit lassen für den Bau und dafür richtig.

gruß


----------



## Crossbowman7711 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann das ein Koiteich werden ???*

Hallo ,
danke für die Tipps . 
Die Steine für das Mäuerchen würden beim buddeln gefunden und ich dachte mir zum begradigen des Randes würden sie sich gut eignen . Ich habe heute schon angefangen die Wände steiler zu machen , doch dann kam der Regen ... . 
Morgen früh geht es direkt weiter.
Wie steil kann ich die Wände bei Lehmboden machen ohne zu mauern ?
Wegen dem Einschweißen habe ich mich schon mal erkundigt und der wollte für 1,5 mm oliv Folie mit Vlies 26,90 pro qm . Dies fand ich relativ teuer oder ist das ein normaler Preis ?
Werde morgen abend mal neue Bilder einstellen .

grüße 

Marius


----------



## gemag (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann das ein Koiteich werden ???*

Nein das ist zu teuer ich habe für 1,4 mm mit allen Anschlüssen (Skimmer und BA 15 € m² bezahlt!
Mach sie so steil wie es nur geht und so tief wie möglich!

Auch Vlies war im Preis!


----------



## Crossbowman7711 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann das ein Koiteich werden ???*

Hallo ,
hier sind zwei neue Bilder die den aktuellen Bauzustand zeigen , zu mehr hatte ich keine Lust mehr die Bilder zeigen warum .
Zum Thema : Was spricht gegen tiefer buddeln? Schaut ja recht trocken aus
kann ich nur sagen das es vor den ersten Bildern länger nicht geregnet hat .
Als ich die Vertiefung für de BA ausgehoben habe bin ich auf eine Steinharte rötliche Schicht gestoßen durch die so gut wie kein Wasser versickert ist . Das Wasser stand da mehrere Tage und als es endlich versickert war hatten sich Risse im Boden gebildet und die ( Erde ) hat sich nach oben gebogen .

grüße aus dem veregnetem RKN

Marius


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann das ein Koiteich werden ???*

Ach komm 

Da geht noch was


----------



## Jogibärle (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann das ein Koiteich werden ???*

Genau, noch weiter runter
Würde am liebsten grad mit buddeln, sieht schon besser aus. Die Wände kannst noch steiler machen.


----------



## Crossbowman7711 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann das ein Koiteich werden ???*

Hallo ,
tu dir keinen Zwang an , wenn du auf Schlammschlachten stehst .
Die aktuelle Wassertiefe beträgt zur Zei ca. 10 cm .
Für heute ist erstmal :friede und morgen kommt wohl als erstes die Schmutzwasserpumpe .
Könnt ihr mir auch bei der Technik etwas beistand geben ?

grüße

Marius


----------



## Jogibärle (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann das ein Koiteich werden ???*

Jetzt buddelst erst mal bis die richtige tiefe hast u. von den Wänden her. Danach kann man über die Technik reden


gruß


----------



## Crossbowman7711 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann das ein Koiteich werden ???*

Hallo ,
ich bin auch mal wieder da .
Nach einer längeren Schaffenspause konnte ich mich dieses WE mal wieder um meinen "Teich" kümmern .
Er ist jetzt Tiefer und die Wände sind steiler und der BA ist auch schon wieder drin .
Zum Thema Folie habe ich jetzt auch die Lösung gefunden und zwar kommte zu der alten eine zweite dazu die dann dank Vitamin "B" am Mittwoch miteinander Verschweißt werden .
Darf ich jetzt zum Thema Technik eine Frage Stellen ???????
Falls JA : Bis vor kurzem habe ich eine AQUA MAX 5500 mit Biotec 10 plus SIFI
genutzt war auch für 6000 l ausreichend . Doch jetzt dürfte das System ein wenig klein sein , oder ?
Meine Gedanken gehen Richtung Promax 10/15000 in die Pumpenkammer dann den SIFI von da aus Biotec plus 300 l Tonne Helix oder lieber den 10er weg und ne zweite Tonne mit Bürsten/Helix oder ???

grüße 

Marius


----------



## hermes03 (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann das ein Koiteich werden ???*

Hallo,
sieht shcon mal gut aus.
Nur hat die Stufe einen besonderen Sinn??
Denke mal für Pflanzen zu tief.
Also buddel sie wek, du wirst es bei einem Koiteich nicht bereuen.
Gruß Marcel


----------



## rainthanner (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann das ein Koiteich werden ???*

Na also. 

Bis auf die geringe Tiefe ist das o.k.. 
Ich persönlich sehe in der Sufe allerdings auch wenig bis keinen Sinn. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## KingLui (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann das ein Koiteich werden ???*

Hallo Marius!

Sieht echt toll aus dein Teich bis jetzt 

Habe zwar selber keinen KOI Teich (noch nicht) 
aber sollte der Boden beim BA nicht viel steiller zu BA hinlaufen?
Habe das beim Teichbau vom Uwe gesehen und unser lieber Jürgen V hat ihm auch diesen Rat gegeben wegen des besseren ansaugens??????

Bis dahin 

LG Chris


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann das ein Koiteich werden ???*

Sieht klasse aus,
aber die Stufe sehe ich auch als "Sinnbefreit"an


----------



## Crossbowman7711 (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann das ein Koiteich werden ???*

Hallo ,
die Stufe hat gar keinen Sinn aber leider einen Grund und zwar verläuft da ein Abflußrohr und das läßt sich nicht verlegen . Es gab 2 möglichkeiten :           1. So lassen wie es ist und drum rum buddeln .                                          2. alles wieder zuschütten . 
Letzteres kam für mich nicht in Frage weil es garantiert Ehekrieg gegeben hätte und das wäre das aus für den Teich gewesen .

Doch nun was erfreuliches . Gestern kam die Folie die ich auch direkt verlegt habe . Werde Heute abend wieder ein paar Bilder machen .


----------



## Crossbowman7711 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann das ein Koiteich werden ???*

Hallo ,
da mich der Schweißer heute leider versetzt hat  kann ich euch nur die Bilder mit Falten zeigen.
Ich hoffe mal das der Morgen kommt 
grüße

Marius


----------



## Digicat (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann das ein Koiteich werden ???*

Servus Marius

Was macht den der Schweißer noch wenn doch schon die Folie drinnen liegt


----------



## Crossbowman7711 (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann das ein Koiteich werden ???*

Hallo Digicat ,
der Teich besteht aus zwei Folien die Verschweist werden müssen und der wollte noch die Falten zu Schweißen . Ich kann jetzt leider nix machen außer warten . 

gruß

Marius


----------



## Digicat (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann das ein Koiteich werden ???*

Servus

Gut, läßt sich zwar jetzt nicht ändern, aber ...

warum hast nicht eine Folie für die ganze Fläche genommen 

und die Falten hättest mit Innotec Adhesal verkleben können > Flicken Folie drüber ... und gut wäre es gewesen


----------



## Crossbowman7711 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Kann das ein Koiteich werden ???*

Hallo,
heute morgen sind die Folien endlich verschweist worden und ich konnte auch den BA einkleben . Dank einer super Beschreibung hier war das kein Problem . Der erste Bewohner hat sich auch schon niedergelassen .
Nach einer Trocknungsphase hieß es dann Wasser marsch . 
Das verkleben der Falten mit Innotec wird doch bestimmt später bemacht wenn sich die Folie gesetzt hat oder ?
Noch mal ne frage zum Filter reicht ein Sifi mit 2 300l Tonnen ? wie viel Helix sollte man pro Tonne rein tun ?

grüße 

Marius


----------



## Crossbowman7711 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Kann das ein Koiteich werden ???*

Hallo ,
so sieht es zur Zeit am Teich aus . Die Fische sind wieder eingezogen und freuen sich das sie wieder richtig schwimmen können .

grüße 

Marius


----------

